# Young girl claims she is Kalpana Chawla



## alok4best (Jul 12, 2007)

KHURJA (Uttar Pradesh): A four-year-old girl who claims her name is Kalpana Chawla and that she died up in the skies four years ago is drawing huge crowds in a village here in Uttar Pradesh.
Source


Any Takers?????


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2007)

Cheap publicity seekers..
I bet this ll be breaking news on all news channels tomorrow all day long..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

I would take some lessions !!! in Physics  and also would ask few secr8s of NASA


----------



## Chirag (Jul 12, 2007)

@pathiks-Its already there on news channel. I was watching aajtak and they were showing this little gal saying my name and stuff. I changed the channel and again saw after 30 mins and guess what still that same thing coming up.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 12, 2007)

When I was 4 years old, I also thought that I was Adolf Hitler in my past life.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 12, 2007)

well if so many people think so many things of past life, then I guess what i think about my past life is also true 

I was Einstein  & before that Casanova


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> well if so many people think so many things of past life, then I guess what i think about my past life is also true
> 
> I was Einstein  & before that Casanova


Nahi yaar Einstein toh main tha.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 12, 2007)

funny and interesting. an ice ball hit the shuttle? hmm i think they have to pose some technical questions about the shuttle.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

I allways Think that in Past life I was a Fast running Cheetah


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> I allways Think that in Past life I was a Fast running Cheetah


no man u were little devil


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

^^

yeah for those whoom i have hunted and later eat


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> yeah for those whoom i have hunted and later eat


at wht time do u sleep or do u sleep.....?
every day i saw u online late night till 1-2pm
& again ur online from 10.00 am


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

i am the re-incarnation of ayrton senna


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^

study presure/tention wont allown these eyes to sleep


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 12, 2007)

i was a 486 processor


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i am the re-incarnation of ayrton senna


whts is "ayrton"



> study presure/tention wont allown these eyes to sleep


wht are u studying


now some mod will give a message here thread cleanup & will delete all the messages


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^^

Come on its a Chit Chat section  and all posts are related to Past life, even though not of Late Kalpana



@satyamy

Come to yahoo


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> whts is "ayrton"


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayrton_Senna


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 12, 2007)

I think i was *Bhagat Singh*......well atleast "*Singh*" is still there


----------



## satyamy (Jul 12, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I think i was *Bhagat Singh*......well atleast "*Singh*" is still there


I too think i was some freedom fighter who was running very fast for some work & britishers were chasing me


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 12, 2007)

i guess i was the first rated 'R' superstar


----------



## i_am_crack (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder what i was.....before last shutdown..now all the registries are set to 0


----------



## Chirag (Jul 12, 2007)

Jst look at "India Tv" now. I can't stop laughing. Now a 14 year old guy saying he is reincarnation of some american scientist. Lol.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 12, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Jst look at "India Tv" now. I can't stop laughing. Now a 14 year old guy saying he is reincarnation of some american scientist. Lol.


India TV is cr@p man. They always show "chamatkari news".


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 12, 2007)

And they start like this:

Hum apne un darshakon ko bata de, jinhone abhi apne TV set khole hain. blah blah

Aur yeh khabar sabse pehle India TV ne app ko dikhayi hai. blah blah  

Apne muh miyan mitthhu...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 12, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Jst look at "India Tv" now. I can't stop laughing. Now a 14 year old guy saying he is reincarnation of some american scientist. Lol.


HAHA, sometimes, i think these news channel pay people for fake news. All day they are showing Wives beating their husbands....people burning buses and stuff like that


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

wives beating husbands ... zamana bahut kharab ho gaya hai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

Tell u all some thing,

I watch News, only few News Channel is worth of Watching, Offcourse the *National News Channel* , *NDTV 24x7* (not that Hindi version NDTV India), *Times Now*....

!!!

All other comes like, Star News, Ajj Tak, Zee News and stuff like that keep showing these crappy things of Ratings 

Dont u agree ??


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

cnn ibn ... more punch than 24x7 (i feel so)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> wives beating husbands ... zamana bahut kharab ho gaya hai


lol sahi kaha buddy.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2007)

now they showing a 14 year old child who claims that he was american scientist  and this is his rebirth.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 12, 2007)

crap....


----------



## Stick (Jul 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Cheap publicity seekers..
> I bet this ll be breaking news on all news channels tomorrow all day long..



I watched same on India TV 2-3 days back


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 12, 2007)

i was a string of string theory in my part life. and its 100% true yaar


----------



## cynosure (Jul 12, 2007)

Even I watched the American Scientist today on TV, and I was like : Ask him some technical stuff and he will go bang!!
Even our call centre wallahs have that kinda accent


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 12, 2007)

Its time I make all my past lives public for the betterment of human kind

I was Einstein in past life.

Before that Casanova

Before that Guedo Faux

Before that Da vinchi

Before that Newton

Before that Akbar

Before that King Aurther

Before that.....Constantine the pegan king of rome

Before that Archilis

Before that Hercules

Before that Krishna (the biggest indian casanova )

Before that......I don't know, some cave man who used to design caves for umm......cooked chicken. 

So you see, how important I used to be & I m now


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

abey tu jo bhi ho main toh adam aur eve ka adam tha


----------



## alok4best (Jul 12, 2007)

I was Me in my last birth :d....see even I remember my last birth


----------



## praka123 (Jul 12, 2007)

I dont believe in puna :janma


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 12, 2007)

i wish i'll be bill gates next,


----------



## Michael Joseph Jackson (Jul 12, 2007)

I was Mozart in my last birth.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 13, 2007)

it was in headlines news on aaj tak


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2007)

On a serious note,let her analysed by _Rashmi Ayyappa_.this woman supposedly got Extra Sensory Perception and can spot paranormal(claims!).she is located in B'lore.
*lakdiva.org/suntimes/061105/Plus/pls22.html
 *www.aashwasan.com/


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 13, 2007)

^another of stupid thing. wen will we come above there superstitious things 

by the way currently on main on my computer this topic name reads like this 
"YOUNG GIRL CLAIMS SHE IS     BY FUN2SH" 
wat hav i done to her 

and guys beware wen u will post to this forum then she will claim SHE IS BY YOU


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 13, 2007)

Watched that so called scientist on IBN7. He doesn't have an American accent. That's not americxan accent. That's gibberish accent. He has been watchinh too many english movies and trying to imitate them, and overdoing it. The result is something stupid that nobody can understand and the news channels are going gaga over him. Nonsense.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 13, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Watched that so called scientist on IBN7. He doesn't have an American accent. That's not americxan accent. That's gibberish accent. He has been watchinh too many english movies and trying to imitate them, and overdoing it. The result is something stupid that nobody can understand and the news channels are going gaga over him. Nonsense.


Correct, thats what i was telling my family. Thats not American Accent. Check any English movie or serial...do they speak that way 

All i can understand was word " Memory"  I wonder.....if any TV channel asked him a Techy question


----------



## cynosure (Jul 13, 2007)

@prakash:: Those kinda children are called as Indigo Children. Those have a power to sense the aura of other people. Sounds shitty. But theres some research going on for these kinda children. 
It is estimated that around 90% of the children born after 1990 are Indigoes. I dont claim this, there was some website saying that. 

@blackpearl:: Yo man you are right. Aaj tak kisi bhi angrez ki aisi accent nahi suni. That guys a fraudster. Ask him something technical and he's gonna run away. Instead of testing his "true" abilities the news channels are asking all gibberish.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 13, 2007)

These kind of cheap stuffs are very common now-a-dayz.. well when some time ago we saw a child prince who fell into a dig.. after that many of little children have fallen into the digs.. itseems to me that their parents kick them up in the dig to make fame and publicity...

so that is the main thing for today.. kick up sh1t and have fame.. even if you dont have knowledge then also you are best.. the latest news is that some reporter asked that american scientist rebirth about computers and stuff.. so he says ::

Q. what is linux ?

A. a Product of Cisco systems which is a multitasking OS, it is used exclusively in computer networking...

(well how much this answer is correct we all know)

Q. what is Red hat linux..?
A. it is a linux from red hat company which is used in servers..

the reporter says that he talked in american accent and before this recarnation he gave a bang with a brick on his fathers HEAD,,, wow what a grear scientist and now he is also claiming facilities for his scientific research.. and also he claims that he has secret theories which were left when he died so he cant open that theories , coz many people would then try to kill or threaten him for his valuable theory,,,


i say why the hell any good tech. person asks him something.. as said in the thread above any call center person can talk in american accent and answers muct be tought to him thoroughly..

my god i know this  is my first  birth.. in the next i want to be me as i am today..  


wooofff...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 13, 2007)

Albert Einstein has also born again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(shown on india Tv)


----------



## shantanu (Jul 13, 2007)

hey gx did you claim that,, ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^ what,  No, damn...i m going there right now


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

^^

sue them nah... it was ur copyright to claim


----------



## satyamy (Jul 13, 2007)

Learn Speaking American English in 3months  hahahaha

I am downloading Movie 
Total Recall 
If anybody needs the link let me know

NDTV India is a Cheater
He give news with Masala Mirchi

& great 
Full Mehenat kiya NDTV India ne
& Zee News has eaten all the Malai


----------



## faraaz (Jul 13, 2007)

Its official...Indian news channels are trashier than the Sun tabloid in Britain...


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 13, 2007)

Sun is far better than Indian news channels.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ If i am not mistaken then Sun was the first newspaper to publish the kiss of Bipasha Basu and a 22 year soccer player.
Sure its the best coz abhi tak kisi bhi Indian news channel par hangama nahi huya.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

^^It is entirely reverse.
The Sun didn't publish anything related to that story.
Btw. yesterday(or the day before) all the channels(except NDTV) were showing this lame sh1t.
The sun is WAY better than the news channels.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 14, 2007)

Which is kinda sad, because in UK and all, no one respects Sun...even Murdoch said he caters to the common denominator with that paper in June edition of Time Magazine..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2007)

I get all my football news from the sun8)


----------



## mustang (Jul 28, 2007)

i think it is a idea of the parents of that girl for gaining fame & publicity without doing nothing in whole life,it is a shortcut,very nice shortcurt i like it tht type of shortcutshttp://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon6.gif
Cool


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 28, 2007)

I am the emperor of rome  (now i'll be on tv, )


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 29, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> I am the emperor of rome  (now i'll be on tv, )



Yeah and I just married Paris Hilton, seriously man wat were these guyz thinking. Claiming to be KC, lets ship her to Zero G area right away


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 29, 2007)

Seen this cr@p news on ibn7, total $hit if u ask me. Bhandwe-baz channel along with star news india, zee news, aaj tak. BOOOOOOO.  @#$%@ suaar ke bacchho #$$#@ 

Oh yes , i remember last time i was hmmm. . . Ayrton Senna. ! !


----------



## codred (Jul 29, 2007)

REBORN status is completely illogical scientifically, even i agree with that, but guess wot?? researchers world-wide r having a great deal of debate on this topic. numerous studies are culminating into solid evidence that "it" is remotely "possible" that when a person dies of unnatural causes or suffers immature death then under paranormal circumstances results in rebirth of that individual irrespective of the place & time of death, but gender will remain unchanged. and the rebirth takes place normally within 2-6 years of the death of an individual under question.
the KC case above really looks like a fake, but the theory in this case is very logical... as KC suffered premature death, her soul had many aspirations..!!!

of course here im not defending the young gal reborned as KC in UP...
actually many people know about this funda so at times [like parents of this young gal] tend to fake incidents like these... 

hope its just a CRAP....!!!!!


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 30, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Yeah and I just married Paris Hilton .........


 just make sure she is does not get caught driving drunk again.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 30, 2007)

India mein koi problem nahi bahi, waise bhi yahan ladkiyon ke challan nahin katey jatey


----------



## lalam (Jul 31, 2007)

Spells HOAX! Thats damn cheap.....


----------

